# new yellow sided conure!



## Rach666 (Apr 14, 2009)

hi everyone
yesterday i got a 16 wk old yellow sided conure,it is handreared but was purchased from a shop.
i have been talking to him through his cage also feeding him treats getting him to come to me which has worked 
lastnight he let me tickle his belly through the bars,and today has let me put my hand in and stroke his chest. he has also started screeching when i leave the room,i have waited till hes quiet? which i think is right... and when ive been off around the house have been whistleing so he knows im there.which has helped but will take tame.
i hope this is all ok im new to birds 
how would i go about training him to step up onto my hand?

thanks


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

The way i taught all of my birds was to just wait until they are confident with your hand being in the cage than approach them with one finger or two fingers out just above the level of the perch they are stood on. get slowly closer and their automatic reaction is normally to just sep on, if not than move it so they can feel it on their bellys and they normally shift on to it. you can also say step up than reward them when they do it so they learn that command, when i do it i just put my hand about 6inches infront of them and they hop on with out me saying anythign you see.

hope this helps.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Congratulations on your new family member, we do need pictures! 

I would say the same as above, but don't rush it. It can somtimes take a bit of time for them to settle in properly, but it will be well worth it  

Yes, you are doing the right thing by waiting untill it is quite before you come back in the room.


----------



## Rach666 (Apr 14, 2009)

matthew-peter said:


> The way i taught all of my birds was to just wait until they are confident with your hand being in the cage than approach them with one finger or two fingers out just above the level of the perch they are stood on. get slowly closer and their automatic reaction is normally to just sep on, if not than move it so they can feel it on their bellys and they normally shift on to it. you can also say step up than reward them when they do it so they learn that command, when i do it i just put my hand about 6inches infront of them and they hop on with out me saying anythign you see.
> 
> hope this helps.


thankyou !
i have the patience of a saint so no rush! just wanted to know im doing ok



charlie9009 said:


> Congratulations on your new family member, we do need pictures!
> 
> I would say the same as above, but don't rush it. It can somtimes take a bit of time for them to settle in properly, but it will be well worth it
> 
> Yes, you are doing the right thing by waiting untill it is quite before you come back in the room.


yeh he was in a home then petshop then my home so will take him a while lil cheeky monkey he is i love him!
heres a few pics!


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Awww, he is gorgeous. What are you going to call him?

What size is the cage, if you don't mind me asking? They need alot of space as the are active birds, and lots of toys, but if your like me that won't be a problem, he'll get something new every week, lol


----------



## Rach666 (Apr 14, 2009)

no not at all,i got given the cage by the pet shop once hes settled he will be upgraded! its over 2ft long 1 2 ft high and 1ft wide

ive called him 'suki' he has had some fruit and veg tonight to which im really pleased about


he has lots of toys on order from ebay,lol even my boyfreind has bought him some !


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

That's good, it's hard to tell from the pics, and lots of people get them thinking they can be kept in small cages so I was just checking 

I had toys everywhere for my senegal, way too many probably, but it kept her happy 

Suki is a lovle name, and it suits him really well


----------



## Rach666 (Apr 14, 2009)

i hate the fact hes in this cage,his new one will be a beast !
he loves fighting with his reflection in the lil mirrors
and loves his bells too


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I see a spoilt birdy!!! :smilewinkgrin: Just the sort of bird I like to see aswell!! 

It sounds like he is going to have a fantastic character (sp?) and you will have loads of fun with hi


----------



## Rach666 (Apr 14, 2009)

he certainly is ,ha ha
hes already spoilt,i spoil all my pets rotten they are my chilldren


----------

